# Carry Combinations...



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello. When I was a uniformed police officer, I tried always to carry a BUG secreted away should my duty pistol be taken, run dry, etc. For several years, the BUG was a Kahr K9, but I just never could "warm up" to it. I tried a Glock 26 as well, but the one that backed up my Hi Power more than any other was the simple S&W J-frame .38 Special. Partially supported by the top of my duty boots and carried in an ankle rig, it was easy enough to forget that it was even there. In colder months, it sometimes rode in my left-side uniform jacket pocket.









_For several years, this was my usual handgun carry combination for work._









_This Glock 26 rode many a mile with me, but it was just never comfortable enough. Intellectually, it makes more sense than the 5-shot .38 Special, but in the end simple preference won out over intellect. I think that at least some of the time this happens to more than a few of us._









_These days I sometimes find myself carrying the Ruger SP101 loaded with .357 magnum Corbon 125-gr. DPX, backed up by a well-used S&W Model 642 loaded with Remington 158-gr. LSWCHP +P. The same speed loader works with either revolver, but necessitates being loaded with the .38 Special load._

How about you? For those who sometimes tote more than one, what combinations have you come to prefer?

Best.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

For many years, when I lived in a cooler New England climate, I relied on a Commander .45 backed by a J-frame Model 042. When I moved to Arizona, with the lighter clothing worn practically year-round, I changed my thinking. I switched to a Glock 26 as primary with a KelTec P32 as the BUG. I later upgraded the BUG to a P3AT. I prefer the small auto to the J-frame due to the extreme light weight and flat profile. I shoot it better than the J-frame, as well, though I grant that it is not quite as powerful.

Lately I have been carrying a Kahr K9 as primary with the P3AT as BUG. I have taken to carrying the Kahr because I am assigned to the border mission with the National Guard, and the unofficial "uniform of the day" among Yuma residents is shorts and a light t-shirt. We have been advised to keep a VERY low profile due to the possibility of retaliation from Mexican nationals, so I am doing everything possible to blend in with the local population, including wearing similar clothes. The flat Kahr conceals somewhat better than the Glock in such attire.

Leather is by Galco, naturally, usually a Royal Guard IWB for the primary and a Pocket Protector for the BUG. Ammo is any good JHP - I'm not really picky. Currently it's +P Golden Sabers in the 9mm and Gold Dot in the .380. More important than ammo, I have a practice regimen of 150 rounds which I religiously fire every week at an indoor range in Yuma, which keeps my shot placement sharp.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

